# Corrados



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2013)

Anybody entering the Corrado's competition this year/


----------



## robie (Jan 9, 2013)

Never heard of it. Tell us more.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 9, 2013)

Hello John,
I brought down my entires along with many friends entries as well on Monday. I will be there, how about you?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 10, 2013)

I am skipping it this year. Just do not have the time.

Robbie, 

This is a local NJ amateur winemaking competition. Here is the link..

http://site.corradosmarket.com/home/winecontest.html


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 10, 2013)

Hmmmm....Do they judge meads?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 11, 2013)

I looked at the entry form. it is only wine and wine labels.


----------



## Wine-O (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah, no meads, I wanted to enter mine this year as well. They just do wines and distilled spirits (Grappa and Liqueuers).


----------



## carmine (Jan 14, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Anybody entering the Corrado's competition this year/


 My Brothers and I are skipping this year too . Hopefully we'll enter next year last year we all had a blast also we won alot of medals too


----------



## bobtruetken (Jan 16, 2013)

I entered their competition last year. I entered 3 wines, got a gold and two silvers. However, I never received the medals. I did not go to the event. I called them about the medals and basically got the run around.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 16, 2013)

Should have told me bob. I could have stopped by their place and got your medals (then mail to you).


----------



## carmine (Jan 27, 2013)

So did anybody go to corrado's contest this year if they did how did they do couldn't make it this year.


----------



## konstant1n3 (Jan 30, 2013)

First year entering/ first try at winemaking. I took home a gold for my apple wine.


----------



## carmine (Jan 30, 2013)

konstant1n3 said:


> First year entering/ first try at winemaking. I took home a gold for my apple wine.


 congratulations thats great


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 30, 2013)

konstant1n3 said:


> First year entering/ first try at winemaking. I took home a gold for my apple wine.



Wow, fantastic. Congrats!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 30, 2013)

konstant1n3 said:


> First year entering/ first try at winemaking. I took home a gold for my apple wine.


 
Glad to hear it. They are rather objective in judging so you should be very proud. 

Did you go to the event? If so, how long until your hearing came back (they tend to play the music rather LOUD). 

johnT.


----------



## konstant1n3 (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I was not able to attend the award ceremony. Hopefully next year I can, I hear it's a great time.


----------

